# Japji Translation Questions



## Ishna (Oct 19, 2010)

<table><tbody><tr><td>*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*

_Editorial_: Here's a question from the first line after Mul Mantar:

ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥
Socẖai socẖ na hova▫ī je socẖī lakẖ vār.

The English translation by H. McLeod (and another I have but don't have the author with me) translates the above as:

    "Never can you be known through ritual purity thought one cleanse oneself a hundred thousand times."

Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa and the majority of other translations I've seen translate it like this:

    "By thinking, He cannot be reduced to thought, even by thinking hundreds of thousands of times."

So my questions is: which translation is right? And how can there be such discrepancy between translations?

*Please respond to this topic at the following link*: Japji Translation Questions 

Gurfateh,


*Sikh Philosophy Network*
Donate to SPN. :: Contact Us :: Limited Spots! Sponsor SPN & Instantly Reach Over One Million Visitors</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

